# New member introduction



## war eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello everyone this is war eagle signing in to all things ww2 aviation i look forward to our future chats.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Welcome to the asylum mate!

....and here follows those, that you really need to watch out for, number 1 is:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 28, 2012)

...the one RIGHT above me!

Welcome aboard War Eagle.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry mate, usually list go down the way, nice try though!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 28, 2012)

G'day Mr War Eagle, welcome and nice to have you join us but watch out for that Lucky!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 29, 2012)

G'day mate, welcome aboard!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2012)

With all here. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Hotntot (Apr 29, 2012)

Hours of informative fun await you war eagle. Watch out for the knowledge level - it's uber high.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome from a bit further north of you - and I _might_ be one of the ones Lucky warned about ..... but then, he hasn't had his medication yet, so he won't know what's what !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum War Eagle, and yes be very weary of Lucky.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome aboard, war eagle


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from across the Pond. If Lucky tells you that the price of admission is a case of Guinness, just throw a Pez dispenser his way and all will be good.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum War Eagle. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 1, 2012)

Hello all. My real name is Tom and I like WW2 ariel combat games, and develop skins to go on planes. I hope to chat with you all and get to know you.


----------



## proton45 (May 1, 2012)

Hello...always nice to see new people get involved. Their is a lot of good information here, and many helpful people.


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2012)

[SC] Arachnicus;894657 said:


> Hello all. My real name is Tom and I like WW2 ariel combat games, and develop skins to go on planes. I hope to chat with you all and get to know you.




Yep sure is.... But it would be nice to introduce yourself in a separate thread than used somebody's one. 
Anyway , welcome [SC] Arachnicus.


----------



## [SC] Arachnicus (May 2, 2012)

Nice to meet you Wurger.


----------



## proton45 (May 2, 2012)

Wurger said:


> Yep sure is.... But it would be nice to introduce yourself in a separate thread than used somebody's one.
> Anyway , welcome [SC] Arachnicus.



I'm not really sure why you are including me here (don't get me wrong, its always nice to be included,  )...because my comment was directed at "war eagle" (maybe I should have read more of the thread). But, I might as well offer a greeting to [SC] Arachnicus too... Hello [SC] Archnicus, I actually have relatives peppered all around Southern Ohio...from Cincinnati to Portsmouth. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2012)

proton45 said:


> I'm not really sure why you are including me here (don't get me wrong, its always nice to be included,  )...because my comment was directed at "war eagle" (maybe I should have read more of the thread). But, I might as well offer a greeting to [SC] Arachnicus too... Hello [SC] Archnicus, I actually have relatives peppered all around Southern Ohio...from Cincinnati to Portsmouth. Welcome aboard.



I'm very sorry. Just hit something incorrectly and didn't notice that. Of course your writting shouldn't have been quoted here at all. I do appologize again.


----------



## mikewint (May 16, 2012)

If Lucky has indeed been relegated to imbibing Iced Tea he needs to be watched VERY closely. War Eagle sounds as though you should hail from Arizona. Going to have to check with Terry to see if the motherland has any Eagles.
All that aside, indeed, be welcome to our somewhat dysfunctional family


----------



## Thorlifter (May 16, 2012)

Welcome to you both


----------



## A4K (May 17, 2012)

From Hungary too! Good to have yas along.


----------



## Geedee (May 20, 2012)

Welcome aboard guys


----------

